# Feeling fed up



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Freddy is 17 months old now and just recently I am feeling very fed up because I feel as though I am having more bad days at the park than good. His recall always used to be superb, but just recently, he keeps ignoring me. If he sees another dog (today was a 14 week old puppy) he runs over and starts humping it. He has never been a humper! Today he saw this puppy, ran over, started humping it (it was tiny, poor little thing), I went over apologised to the owner and grabbed him, clipped his lead on and walked away. We were literally the other side of the park and Freddy started to run off, I called him back, he looked at me (as if it to say, "yeah right!") and then ran off and got to the puppy again. The owner did not look impressed and I looked stupid running across the field trying to get him to come back to me.

Any advice please, because I don't know what to do. Is it his age? Do I need to work on his recall again? Should I avoid letting him off the lead in the park? I don't want people to start talking about me and my nightmare dog who doesn't listen to anything I say!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Natasha, I can't really help, but just wanted to send you a :hug: Others will be able to offer sound advice I'm sure, but it does sound like Freddy needs to practice his recall


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Has Freddy been neutered??? if not it could be time. My dog done the same at about that age and we got him done and he has never done that since


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Ali, and Karen - No he hasn't been neutered. We were hoping to avoid it to be honest, and I don't want to have it done as a knee-jerk reaction, but I must admit I wondered if that was the problem.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

May be worth working hard on the training, and see if it helps first then


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am not an expert but I would say it is his age. If it was me I would go back to using a long line and work on his recall lots and lots with special treats and fuss. When you are feeling confident and he is behaving  you can try him again off lead. I have heard of alot of people having to do this at this age. I was out with my friend and her 11month Cockapoo this morning and he was the same (apart from the humping). She rarely lets him off at the moment or leaves it trailing so that she can get him quick! 

It will just be a phase he is going though and he will come out the other side, he is just having a teenage rebellion! 

xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I was about to say that Sezra! Sounds like a typical teenager 

I'm not looking forward to this with Vincent!!! He's already cheeky enough and humps now too :O


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My friends dog hasnt been neutured and im afraid he humps every dog hes sees (male or female) im not syaing your dog will be like him as all dogs are different but it could be a possibility.

On a more positive note if i was at the park and a dog did that to my puppy i would just laugh it off and not feel angry about it at all, so dont worry im sure most people will understand when he does that.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I was about to say that Sezra! Sounds like a typical teenager
> 
> I'm not looking forward to this with Vincent!!! He's already cheeky enough and humps now too :O


No, I am not looking forward to it either! Daisy is doing great at the moment so I imagine just when I think I have cracked the training it will all go pear shaped!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Its awful when they don't listen! We were told to go back to basics when Eddie is naughty - back on a long lead and practise recall!

I suppose they are a lot like kids - always pushing the boundaries 

Hope you have some better walks soon x


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I was about to say that Sezra! Sounds like a typical teenager
> 
> I'm not looking forward to this with Vincent!!! He's already cheeky enough and humps now too :O


Same with Rocky. He used to be better than he is now. He sees another dog he is off...and the humping has begun (not all the time but when he plays with another dog and gets all excited). I aim to neuter him at about 10 months but will do it before if the humping gets worse or he starts scenting. I'm watching with interest for the advice on this one but it sounds like its just back to basics and lots of patience  good luck x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Humping isn't just a sexy thing it is also used to show domination, so keep an eye on other behaviour too, if other dogs are becoming more interested in him etc. This happens alot with unneutered males. It most probably is his age. Weller never humped but he would take off and switch off his hearing if a nice smelling dog crossed our path and I did find other dogs tended to be a little more aggressive with him. Thats why we took the plunge and it solved all of these things for us but like you say if you wish to keep him entire then try lots and lots of training, it may be all he needs. Good luck


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

long line. iv been meaning to work on it with Inca as she isnt realy off lead any more since she chased a dog, but i keep forgetting to get the long line out my m,ums car. 

long line means he cand get away form you. 

but dont hold it like a lead let him feel like he is off lead so no tension unless its a sharp tug to remind him to come back then let him back on loose lead. you will eventualy get the the point were he can drag the lead and you can stand on it if her goes to far.


why is it you dont want to nuter him ?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is 15 months and has always had brilliant recall, but a few times recently he has been a bit naughty scavenging for food on the ground and ignoring us when we call him away, so I think that they do seem to go through this period of rebellion. I think they get a bit over-confident and independent at this age. If Dylan ever ignores a recall, I put him straight back on the lead and do some strict obedience with him, not letting him off again until he is behaving impeccably! However I do suspect that the humping is because Freddie is not neutered, and my personal bias is always pro-neutering as I really don't like it when intact males try to hump Dylan.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You definately need to go back to training, long line and recall. The fact that he is entire is no excuse for being disobedient. In fact to castrate him now may not make that much difference to his humping anyway. The male hormones really kick in just after a year old and they then start to develop the brain into the adult male, this is already apparent in Freddie I'd suggest. That can't be undone and even if he is castrated that adult development has already taken place. 

It's not the end of the world, take a few steps back and retrace some of the training and you'll get back in control.

All the best
Julia xx


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you for all of your advice, I really appreciate it. I think my plan of action is going to be, going back to basics with the training, making sure he has a good recall before I let him off the lead in the park again. I will then monitor the situation and if things don't improve I will think about getting him neutered.

To be honest, I haven't had a dog before, but my husband has and none of his previous dogs were neutered, so I went along with what he said. Unfortunately, its me that does most of the walking (as he is at work!) so if it continues being a problem I will put my case forward! I think I will feel a lot more relaxed about walks if I know that even if he humps, he won't actually be the cause of any puppies! (Lots of people seem to be walking their dogs off lead just recently when they are in season).

I am apprehensive about walking him today, in case we have a repeat of yesterday, and I don't want Freddy to pick up on this. But I will try really hard to be confident and calm and focus on Freddy and his training. Keep your fingers crossed for me!

I do hope that my "good as gold" puppy comes back soon. It doesn't seem that long ago that he stayed close to my side, was submissive to every dog and was generally a pleasure to walk.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck Natasha, sounds like you pretty much have a plan of action. Men are never very keen on giving the boys the chop............I think they feel it more than the dogs do!!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> Good luck Natasha, sounds like you pretty much have a plan of action. Men are never very keen on giving the boys the chop............I think they feel it more than the dogs do!!!!!


Yes, men definitely identify with their dogs in this.........it's a man thing


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Pixel is learning re-call and is pretty good. She is, however, quite selective about sitting and coming back when i want to put her lead on. A treat and saying 'what's this!' even if I haven't got a treat, works wonders and suddenly she knows how to sit!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Dog training is for life!
Just go and do some training sessions in the park. 
Get out a long line if you have one, pack treats and toys. 
Most importantly plan it to be a training session, think today is......
Basically they are bright little [email protected]#rs and if they can get away with it they will!
Ah my teenage years, distant yet still fond memories lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like you've had lots of good advice :twothumbs: Obi did something similar at five months but then came back on track after a spell on a long line. I'm making a mental note about it happening again at around 1 year old though!


----------



## clarelou (Sep 10, 2011)

Another good tip is to keep recalling, clipping the lead back on and rewarding occasionally throughout the walk. This reminds the dog that the recall does not mean that you are going home and that if he comes back to you, he will be allowed to go again.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Just an update. It must have been just a blip with Freddy. I have been practising his recall at home and at the park using "Cheds" which I bought for the kids packed lunch (they hated, Freddy loves!) and I have to say I have seen a vast improvement in just a week. I don't want to tempt fate, but he has even recalled to me when a favourite doggy friend of his was in season, he did go over and have a sniff and looked very interested, but as soon as I called him, he came running back for his ched reward! What a good boy!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done, what a good boy Freddy


----------

